# teltarif: ''kluges Taktieren von Talkline'' (9,9 Cent-Tarif)



## Telekomunikacja (27 Februar 2006)

Grüß Gott!

teltarif widmete sein Editorial am Wochenende der Firma Talkline.

Es wurde berichtet, dass Mitarbeiter von Talkline bei Kunden des alten "9,9 Cent-Tarifs" anriefen, um sie zu einem Wechsel in einen anderen (wie teltarif schreibt: teureren) Tarif zu bewegen: *Editorial: "Guten Tag, wir wollen Sie abkassieren oder loswerden". Oder: "Merkwürdiges Geschäftsgebahren eines Mobilfunk-Providers"*.


----------

